# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Nieuw Medister Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Nieuw Medister Ziekenhuis
Jagersdreef 100
Antwerpen (Kappellen)


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Nieuw Medister Ziekenhuis.*

----------

